# Thumbnails for FLV files in Windows folders



## scaleman (May 18, 2008)

I would like to know how to get back the thumbnail view for FLV files in my Windows folders. I used to see a preview of the video (first frame I believe). But now they are no longer there. I did install a new versin of the K-Lite codecs and I think this removed the thumbnail preview. I have tried uninstalling the codecs, deleting the thumbs.db file with no luck.


----------



## scaleman (May 18, 2008)

Well, I am quite surprised that no one has stepped in on this one. 

The solution was actually very simple. When I upgraded the K-Lite codec pack, I uninstalled the old one first. The new one had the same features (plus more) but some were not default when before they were.

Problem solved.

Thanks to all who looked.


----------

